# The Duckpond



## Mallard Duck (Apr 17, 2021)

Hi Folks,

Things are warming up at 55N. The birds are tweeting and looking for nesting material and Im getting anxious about getting started with my garden this year. I Just harvested a Zam Smile (Zamaldelica Express x Mango Smile) made by a friend. Interesting terps on this one from salami to pineapple.










I was experimenting with drought at the end of its life to help speed senescence so it looks a little ragged but the nugs look exceptional.

I have one more Autoflower to harvest and then I think I will be doing an open pollination run of 8-10 plants of Green Mountain Seeds Zacateca's Tribute (Big Sur Hollyweed x Oaxacan79Skull). I will be popping a few more autos outdoor for the summer as well. This will be a spot for all plants in my garden, flowers, and veggies. Looking forward to sharing with you all!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 17, 2021)

That Zacatecas cross will be nice....I wonder where they sourced the Big Sur Holyweed ....it’s a rare bird , I have seen just 6 of those seeds in the last 15 years after years of searching...hopefully the seeds are viable and we get a male and females to make more seeds....if not , we will make S1 seeds

let us know how that Zam Smile smokes , taste and high

enjoy that harvest and best of luck next cycle


----------



## Mallard Duck (Apr 17, 2021)

Finn hurt her leg chasing a stick again... the girl is a clutz. By the look on her face, I'm just starting to wonder if she just likes the muscle relaxants she gets from the vet!



bigsur51 said:


> That Zacatecas cross will be nice....I wonder where they sourced the Big Sur Holyweed ....it’s a rare bird , I have seen just 6 of those seeds in the last 15 years after years of searching...hopefully the seeds are viable and we get a male and females to make more seeds....if not , we will make S1 seeds
> 
> let us know how that Zam Smile smokes , taste and high
> 
> enjoy that harvest and best of luck next cycle



I am not sure... Vermontman says his purple Oaxacan he has been preserving himself since 79. From what I have seen the Oaxacans have the Mexican looks for sure. I seem to remember it might have been through Bohdi but Im not sure. I am hoping the f2 expresses some nice examples of both the Oaxacan and the Big Sur.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 17, 2021)

Hi Duck Great cant wait to see your Girls&Boys
Nice colors and big buds on the
(Zamaldelica Express x Mango Smile)
are you growing just outdoor or you have a room
and you are growing just auto plants

I cant really grow outdoor by for 15June
can frost at night by for the 15
keep the plants indoor at night
I think growing 6or8 plants out
but none auto....great to see yours auto

and i like to see your real flowers
but Mrs NiceDuck on the job of the flowers or it you


----------



## Mallard Duck (Apr 18, 2021)

Smoke said:


> Hi Duck Great cant wait to see your Girls&Boys
> Nice colors and big buds on the
> (Zamaldelica Express x Mango Smile)
> are you growing just outdoor or you have a room
> ...



Yes Smokey I have a 2x4 tent and a 240w qb led in it. The plan for the Zacatecas will be to go just about 12/12 from seed. I will harvest the seeds and probably just wash the females for hash.

Autos are a great choice in Canada IMO. Many people confuse the autoflower trait with wild ruderalis cannabis, modern autos have no real resemblance to the wild ruderalis the auto gene was stabilized from. Really good when you have to harvest mid-September because of snow. If you want autos I know a duck that might be flying your way .  

PS Mrs Duck Works a lot in the garden as well.... the flowers are both of ours.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 18, 2021)

Looks Great Quack quack


----------



## Mallard Duck (Apr 18, 2021)

The last auto I have is an Owl Pellet from Nightowl.... lots of berry smells with a cedary background. Pretty frosty too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2021)

Whats call that shiny stuff.
Looking good my friend.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 20, 2021)

Nice Duck And Frosty
wat strains(auto) will you grow outdoor


----------



## Mallard Duck (Apr 20, 2021)

I havent decided yet... I have too many choices now!

Double Grape
Blue Dream x DosiDo
Zam Smile
Double Grape x THC Bomb
Owl Pellets
Malawi x NL
Auto Zamaldelica
Strawberry Stomper
3 Bears OG

I will probably start them June 1st so they can get long hours of summer sun and they should be done around September 1st.


----------



## Mallard Duck (Apr 27, 2021)

A couple of shots of the Owl Pellet bringing in the rear.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 27, 2021)

Very Nice Pictures Duck
I like her colors and frosty great


----------



## Mallard Duck (May 3, 2021)

Well, Spring is definitely in the air. The grass is starting to get greener and I will be watching the weather to see when a good time to transplant all of my plants out to the garden. I chopped the Owl Pellet... a friend offered to turn it all into bubble for me so in exchange for a few jars of homemade jam. Actually it the guy who bred the Zam Smile I just grew. He makes really nice autos and is a stand-up guy. He's on insta going by @growwildwood. 

Next up is a preservation/seed project making f2's of Zacateca's Tribute. This was a very limited run of seeds by Greenmountain Seeds (Vermontman) crossing his heirloom Oaxacan 79' with Big Sur Hollyweed. Some of my favorite times using cannabis have been in Mexico... hoping to find a slice of that in these beans. I will be running 8 plants in a 2x4 tent in small pots. Basically gonna go 12/12 from seed. The f2's should present a nice mix of Big Sur, Oaxacan, and mixed phenos.

Anyways here are a few harvest pics from the Owl Pellet.


----------



## Mallard Duck (May 4, 2021)

And they are off... 7 Zacatecas Tribute and 1 Congo Fem under the watchful eye of Mr Limpopo!


----------



## Mallard Duck (May 8, 2021)

100% germination on the 7 Zacateca's Tribute and 1 Congo. You love to see it. Mr Limpopo working his magic again.


----------



## Mallard Duck (May 20, 2021)

Pics from a few days ago... things are going well on the Zacateca f2's. Just need a male. I visited some bee the other day... I think I want a hive of my own now.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2021)

Hey Duck i like that Banner that says Bud Of The Month winner.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey Duck i like that Banner that says Bud Of The Month winner.


I would venture Angie had her hands in that Banner


----------



## Mallard Duck (Jun 5, 2021)

How its going:


----------



## Bubba (Jun 5, 2021)

What's the white one?  At first blush I thought it was a Persian White Somniforum.  Used to grow those and Tasmanian.  The O was sweet.

Bubba


----------



## Mallard Duck (Jun 5, 2021)

Its a Canadian Anemone or sometimes called a Windflower!


----------

